

Twitter More Than Doubles Unique Visitors To 9.3 Million In March - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/15/boom-twitter-more-than-doubles-unique-visitors-to-93-million-in-march/

======
andreyf
Sounds like they've been doing PR with their new funding round...

------
mdasen
And that isn't even the half of it! Twitter's SMS and API usage is huge and
meaningful while probably making their comScore numbers look bad.

------
chaosmachine
I do a lot of newspaper reading, and there's been a twitter story at least
twice a week for the last month, including a couple front page blurbs.

